# Honda HS828 Transmission Problem - Need advice



## mmellish (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a Honda HS828 with Hydrostatic Transmission. The machine works perfect for 10-15 minutes then gradually slows down until it wont move forward or reverse. Then the next time I start it up it works fine again for 10-15 minutes, and then does the same thing. Any Ideas as to what is going on?

I've had it looked at by a Honda repairman and he says I need to replace the entire transmission because the transmissions are too complicated to fix. Is this right?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mmellish said:


> I have a Honda HS828 with Hydrostatic Transmission. The machine works perfect for 10-15 minutes then gradually slows down until it wont move forward or reverse. Then the next time I start it up it works fine again for 10-15 minutes, and then does the same thing. Any Ideas as to what is going on?
> 
> I've had it looked at by a Honda repairman and he says I need to replace the entire transmission because the transmissions are too complicated to fix. Is this right?


_*JnC*_ may shed some light on this issue as I think he is serviced a few of them.....

You can certainly browse thru this thread to have some understanding of it
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Seems like an issue with the hydraulics. The hydraulic pins/pistons inside the transmission seem to have a play in them as once the fluid warms up the viscosity changes and could halt operations. I have seen this issue with a few Tuff Torq transmissions for John Deere ride on mowers. 

If you are lucky then it could be just contaminated HST fluid, I'd advise on taking the transmission off of the machine, drain all the old fluid, use the above linked thread to put new fluid in the HST and then bleed it properly. 

Thats a good starting point.


----------

